# Grizzly G0704 Y Axis Hand Wheel Acorm Nut Adustment



## sierrasmith71 (Aug 23, 2016)

While investigating how to install a Sino DRO glass slide for the X axis on the table front edge, I took off the Y axis hand wheel to see if I could get a little more clearance for the read head when the Y axis was moved fully forward.

No luck there, so I installed the hand wheel and found that the tightness of the acorn nut really effects the amount to backlash of the hand wheel. Then I remembered that I read some where ( good ole Internet) that the hand wheel acorn nut not only holds the wheel on, it also provides a preload to the lead screw thrust bearings.

So my question is how tight is too much or how loose is too loose? 

BTW I decided to mount the slide horizontally instead of vertically. Sino approves of this mounting scheme and it solves the read head clearance problem for me.




David G.

Gaithersburg MD


----------



## tweinke (Aug 23, 2016)

Wish I had an answer to your problem, out of curiosity I will be watching this thread. Surly someone on here has had this same issue


----------

